# Welcome to my journey Lawton hopwood



## Lawton hopwood (Aug 24, 2012)

hi There

Am lawton hopwood 24 years old from manchester, and weclome to my journey to the BNBF 2013. il be trying my best ot blog either each day or every day too keep you guys posted havent figured out how to post picutrs or vids up yet but am sure il figure it out.

ive been training for over 5 years now natrual its a HUGE passion (see wht i did there with the huge :tongue: ) laughing at my own jokes itas bad i know.....................anyways ha a little about me, training for over 5 years ive never dieted or tryed to cut up i mean the odd hoilday where i wanted abs but nothing like compertion dieting. ive grown over the hard sweety painful years from around 10stone 5 to now my current weight 16stone 10 very happy but am sur theres some more room to grow yet oh did i mention am also 6 foot 5  big lad ! big dispite my height ive always wante to be a monster and different. Back whe n i was 17 i was what the y call a lanky steak of **** ha people would ofte nsay to me you need some food come round my house and il feed you. this over time actually got got me so when i turend 18 with my brithday money i signed up to a gym. YUears later ive stuck at seen my firends come and go but with constent hars work and consisiety ive gained a fair but so i think next year il do my 1st ever comp ! sorry if the grammer is bad i trained arms yesterday and keep finding my sefl aching really fast while typing hahahha (laughing at my own jokes again) so today is friday miday around 14:39 just finshed eating my 4 th meal of the day with a high protien vyomax cookie !!  il be having another meal sortly than another shake and some jack 3 D LOVE IT ! havnt had it in a WHILE AND YESTERDAY WAS LIKE WOW reminded me why i rate this product so much ! so thats me set for my workout tonight which is legs day !! and il throw asome abs in there seem to try and get them in at lest 4 times aweek

so basicly i train 6 times aweek heavy weights and high reps 12 or more i beleive you need to make your body grow to with the motto EAT TO GROW i use the motto TRAIN BIG TO GET BIG anyway here fro any questions too am always willing to give adivce out enjoy !

lawton hopwood


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

good luck son x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Lawton hopwood said:


> hi There
> 
> Am lawton hopwood 24 years old from manchester, and weclome to my journey to the BNBF 2013. il be trying my best ot blog either each day or every day too keep you guys posted havent figured out how to post picutrs or vids up yet but am sure il figure it out.
> 
> ...


it took u 21minutes to write the rest......did u get writers block?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

welcome mate


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello mate


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

welcome, where do you train pal


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

Just done a bit of facey b stalking and you are a big f*cker arnt you aha


----------



## Kennyp (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello 2 U Lawton, Welcome!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Hello mate, I have to ask as I'm intrigued, is that your real name?


----------



## Lawton hopwood (Aug 24, 2012)

hi guys ! yeah took me ages to write it only cz i watching a flim too at the same time ha ! yeah thats my real name too working on a youtube channel to, whats the pre workout everyones on ?? tryed that ripped freak on friday wasnt impressed at all still think jack 3D could be the best out there ?


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Welcome mate, looking pretty beastly already.

Is this you applying for Big Brother this year!? lol


----------



## Kennyp (Aug 16, 2012)

Lawton, if the above video is you, which I suspect it is might I add that A. Your language is appauling and B. I can not see why anybody would want to waste their time on Big Brother! I thinl you need to reflect on these isus and give yourself a good talking to!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Lawton your made good progress whats your diet / training routine ? Im 6 ft 5 also find it hard to put on muscle without fat though .ive nevee been skinny tho ..


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Not watched the vid yet, but I love BB.. and swear like a trooper in fairness (sorry if anyone is offended by swearing but I don't swear much on forums if it helps).

This was the thread I missed when I teased you in the other one.. Hope you settle in, sounds like you've got a lot of experience.

see you around.


----------

